# I went to a gym!



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I went to a gym to sign me up! I was actually happy, or sort of happy while still being depressed, after I've walked out the gym.

So triumph! for me.


But, now I'm afraid to actually go there to work out..
I'm just afraid for new things..:sus


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Its best to go when less people wll be there...like early morning or late at night, but just do your thing. Trust me, it looks good to be seen at a gym, it means your trying to improve yourself


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Well go you - Starting is the hardest part, so from here on things should get a little easier.


----------



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

awesome man, I'm looking forward to getting back in the gym got alot of stress to get out..
it was hard for me to take that 1st step signing up & I was anxious the 1st few visits but after awhile you get into the swing of things & after every workout you feel much better. I'm putting a routine together for myself & you should do it too.

afew tips...
taking an ipod/mp3 is good music helps you train & you dont really have to talk to people.
going in the early afternoon is a quiet time not much people there or mid morning.
& the days where your thinking your to anxious stressed or feeling down just go get on the treadmil warm up & you'll be keen to get a good workout in.
also watch vids on youtube they get me motivated TWM has some good tips.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Today was my second time at the gym. It wasnt that bad actually. I did 30 minutes of cardio while watching others to see how all the machines work. 
It wasnt fun, it was actually kind of boring and strange to see how everbody really is just focussed on themselfs. I didnt want to do weighttraining this time. I felt a bit intimidated by the others guys. And I have no idea what exercises Im going to start with.

I think it was a good beginning.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I been going to the gym for many years, it took that long to go from super unhealthy skinny to normal weight for my frame size. It gets easier as you get more into it once you find your routine and make going to the gym a habit. I use to hate it, but now I can't wait for gym days. Most people aren't going to bother you, some may offer help, but usually they are respectful. You may get a few that's rude, but I have yet to encounter them. I usually go in the mornings and see the same people so I don't get too anxious because I know they wont bother me.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

yo dutch, stick to the machines first before you step to the free weights.. nobody really pays attention to you like you said people mind their biz in there... and yea take your ipod with you with inspirational songs to get you goin in there... also join up with fitness classes if your gym offers up any. congratz on getting in the gym.. aerobic /cardio exercise is oxygen brain food  promotes a general sense of well being while destressing you feeling like your on top of the world when u walk outta there get after it man


----------



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

go hard Dutch, I got 3 good days in this week going back tomorrow for some cardio


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I _love _the gym.

Happy for you dutchguy!


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

hey well done....just be optimistic...everything is going to be fine..gud luck


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good job! I watched youtube videos to learn how to do different exercises...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done, it can be really nervewracking. If you can do, get a personal trainer to do you up a program and stick to it, they'll be better able to cater to individual needs. If your gym doesn't have one, do some reading on strength and conditioning or whatever it is you're planning on doing.

Reddits guide to fitness is pretty cool and concise.










also starting strength, and stronglifts. But you'll get told that a lot I'm sure.

Enjoy!


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Today was my thirtd time at the gym. Actually it was the second time, the first time was just signing up. But this time I did besides cardio some strenght training!
I just used the machines. It actually wasn't scary at all. I was also surprised to really see people of all ages, which maked me feel less awkward in some way.

Still I didn't use the free weights because a lot of guys where training there. I felt it was to crowded, and I would tense up to easily because it will be my first time and I don't know what to do besides bices curls and aquats. I would love to do squats by the way, I hear so many positive stuff about doing them.
Well I plan on going tomorrow again!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I started going the gym about a month ago, but I hate it :rain Hope you have a better time there than I do. 
Its especially awkward when I'm on a machine and someone is talking about girls they want to **** or the classic SA situation where someone talks to me (The actual gymwork isn't bad though).

Well done on going though hope it makes you feel happier


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

cool, need to start too.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

jJoe said:


> I started going the gym about a month ago, but I hate it :rain Hope you have a better time there than I do.
> Its especially awkward when I'm on a machine and someone is talking about girls they want to **** or the classic SA situation where someone talks to me (The actual gymwork isn't bad though).
> 
> Well done on going though hope it makes you feel happier


I haven't run into that kind of situations yet. I the first one is more age related, guys of your age are just trying to be cool.

I actually am waiting until someone begins to talk to me, I find it more awkward walking in doing my training and not talking to anyone the whole time. I would actually love to talk to someone, just to break the ice.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

walk up to someone and be like hey was up man, what are you doing for your shoulders? triceps? back? or join a fitness class if your gym offers up any, and start a conversation with someone there and when its almost done on a lil break say hey man this is really kicking my *** or if its a girl this is kicking my butt its my first time in here how long did it take for you to get conditioned to it. 

When you get strong enough or get a work out buddy, offer to "spot" them and encourage them and many conversations and friendships start this way.

just a few tips, congrats on getting over to the machines, start there they have all the pictures and stuff.. dont forget to eat healthy.. (protien and carbs) and buy some supplements fish oil, BCAA's they help build muscle too.. youll also feel better by eating healthy more energy etc it will keep your anxiety down as you may know to help you better overcome it


----------



## DWILLIGANS (Jul 28, 2012)

Good for you man. Stick with it and work hard and you'll start seeing results in no time. I started strength training about a year ago with this program http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/plbegin.htm because I didn't really know what to do.

Before that I would feel lost at the gym and kind of just float around with no real goal in mind and didn't really see very good results. I started researching about dieting and training programs and began to formulate my diet and training programs with the knowledge I gained and started to see excellent results.

It's an awesome hobby to have and I feel like it has been the biggest help with my anxiety and depression. JimmyDeansRetardedCousin's post had alot of good info in it. Good luck man have fun.


----------



## skazzy (Jul 30, 2012)

Going there for the first week is the hardest part. Once you get a routine set and start doing your own thing... GYM becomes an absolutely perfect way of releasing stress and clearing your mind!

I used to be extremely intimidated by gyms when I was younger. Eventually, a friend of mine forced me to go 3 years ago and I haven't regretted it since.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I went to the gym, again.

I don't know why but before today I couldn't get myself up to the free weights area. But now I did. I did some bicep curls. I really can't understand myself, it wasn't scary at all. 

Well, the gym starts to feel comfortable! I'm planning on going tomorrow again!

ps. I don't drink much milk, but today after my workout I did, Wow it felt like a stimulant, I've experienced a improvement in my mood, don't know where that came from.


----------

